# This What I Did To My Old Wrist Rocket That I Was Never Happy With



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

I've photographed this just in case someone else would like to make these same mods.Not sure if there is a name for this type of band attachment be I can tell you this it works like a charm on this rig. Also got rid of the wrist support cause it just got in my road and had to go.Hope every one enjoys the photos. What I did (1) dismantel wrist rocket,(2) cut off tips, sanded the chrome and cleaned all the metal with brake and parts cleaner. (3) dip in Plasti Dip black and let cure for 24hrs then alined paracord loops and tie loosely in place with dental floss.(4) wrap paracord with at lest 3 layers of dental floss as tightly as possible and covered with heat shrink tub to protect it. (4) wiped paracord around complete slingshot frame.(5) I banded this slingshot with TBG 25/20 taper at 71/2" from pouch to tips to use with 9.5 steel.The loops are 3/4 of a inch above the tips. I tested the loops under stress before I banded the slingshot up by attaching straight cut double 25mm TBG bands at 9 inches joined at the pouch end with para cord placed the bare frame in my vice streched the bands to full length and tied it in place with para cord for 24hrs (sorry I didn't get pics of that but got distracted and forgot my camera when I went to release and check loops) they didn't move. Now this slingshot shoots like a dream and it was a lot of fun to build.Any way this is how I modified my old wrist rocket. All the best Richard


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like a winner.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice re-invention!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweet!!! How is she shooting?


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks good, but makes me sad. It looked like a Roberts Rocket before it was transformed. I will bet it shoots better that way though.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a Marksman. I am going to leave the handle on, But I'm gonna do that!


----------



## Chevas (Oct 29, 2012)

Paracord, a great service to us all. Whats the story on those metal band loops? Looks great man.

Chevas


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

I've been shooting this one alot in my basement range, almost daily in fact.The target is 31'6'' away from there my line is and it is a very acurate shooter,the loops have not moved at all from there mounting although I've noticed that they have stretched a bit,the bands have held up really well and so has the pouch.When I do rebanded this one I'm going to make a couple of changes though, frist will remount the loops, but first pershrink the paracord with boiling water that should fix the loops stretching and shorten the bands by a inch that should I think give it more speed and a little more smack.My anchor point is at the front centre of my ear in line with the corner of my eye and i've noticed that with the 71/2" bands there is still more stretch in them beyond my anchor in fact I've stretch them well into semi butterfly which at this point I'm not comfortable shooting indoors.Chevas hi not sure what you mean about metal band loops,the loops are parachord.


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks great!!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sometimes you have to work with what you have


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

@bigron

sometimes? dont you have to make sure you have something, before you can actually work with it? sorry lol, couldnt resist bein a smart azz

@inkspot

great work there buddy! tnx 4 sharing

cheers, remco


----------



## Cambo (Jan 20, 2013)

That's looks really cool, looks a bit like those pockets slingshots I can get


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I like it, very creative!!


----------

